# Yao 21 pts/10 rebs, fouled out in the Game against the USA



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

27 mins, 21 pts (5-8, FTs: 11-13), 10 rebs, 3 assists

If you watched the game, u know *at least* 3 of the 5 fouls called on him were just BS.(eg: the last foul was obviously a clean block from Yao Ming on Chris Bosh) Yao was so mad that he kept yelling at the refes. :curse: 
Nothing new, anyway.

And as usual the the Chinese guard can't even get the ball out of the backcourt, not to mention passing it to Yao. :boohoo: 

Yao almost made an unbelivable layup--even sicker than his going behind the back against SAR: he got the ball by mid court, dribbled past 2 or 3 US players then running over battier, throwing it up and making the shot, he thought it's an And One play but instead was called an offensive foul. Yao just went crazy and almost got a technical, lol. Someone should make a clip of this.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I watched it. That play was awesome. Yao was possessed. He never treats NBA refs like that.

First time I've watched China play since the Olympics. They're horrible. Guards are incompetent. Really, it was painful to watch.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I watched it. That play was awesome. Yao was possessed. He never treats NBA refs like that.
> 
> First time I've watched China play since the Olympics. They're horrible. Guards are incompetent. Really, it was painful to watch.


 I agree with everything you said. Unfortunately.

I can't believe Yao, he's a changed beast with his national team. Too bad he'll never be like that with the Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think what China is doing is unnatural. They are using Center/PF type players to run PG which would never work. They love 3-pointers too much when driving to the basket is the better option. China loves to put all the super tall people on the team. The problem of China is that the team doesn't have speed.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

allright yao. I could have watched it this morning but alas sleep was the option i chose. 

thats an awesome line against the usa team they are prob not going to lose a game in this tourney


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

How about the coast to coast dribble by Yao from mid-court past 3 USA players and scored...but unfortunately ruled offensive foul by the referee on, you guess who, Battier? Yao really rock.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man I wanna see that play, someone upload it pleasssse!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Espn Article
Battier's words


> I don't know if there are too many people alive who can say they took a charge from Shaq and Yao and got the calls. I'm not very smart sometimes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Espn Article
> Battier's words





> Yao wasn't in a very chatty mood after the game, but he did pat Battier, his new teammate with the Houston Rockets, on the shoulder at he walked past him in the mixed zone.* "You didn't know that about me?" Yao said when I complimented his breakaway ballhandling*.


lol


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I saw the game this morning, but China was playing so horrible I nearly fell back asleep??? Their guards are just totally incompetent and for some reason cannot pass the ball at all? How do you stress teamwork and then can't pass the ball for nuts? Weird, but Yao and Yi played good to me. Somebody get Yi an agent and send his behind to Houston! 
That play with Yao getting the board and going coast to coast was just SICK MAN. He was like a runaway train and made the basket, Go Yao. I didn't know it was Shane who took the charge? It happened so fast, he was movin' that should've been a (and 1) You guys musst've noticed that 2 refs are from the nba? HHMMM Yao fouls with during a game w/ NBA referees, who would've thunk it? :biggrin: I liked how he was moving, jumping, and reacting to the game. He coul'dve had 40 pts if they could get him the ball. 
*I promise I will never again complain about the Rockets not giving Yao the rock. Man his teammates suck at that?*


----------



## bunnu (Mar 11, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> 27 mins, 21 pts (5-8, FTs: 11-13), 10 rebs, 3 assists
> 
> If you watched the game, u know *at least* 3 of the 5 fouls called on him were just BS.(eg: the last foul was obviously a clean block from Yao Ming on Chris Bosh)


3 blocks(Bosh,Howard,Anthony)


----------



## bunnu (Mar 11, 2006)

Yao vs Battier


----------



## bunnu (Mar 11, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Yao was so mad that he kept yelling at the refes. :curse:
> Nothing new, anyway.


 :curse:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

wow, Yao is really developing his upper body. He doesnt have a pencil neck anymore and he has some mass on his shoulders.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hahahhah dats mad... yao shoulda just threw the ball at the ref


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://photo.bababian.com:8085/photo3/20060821/90E7A00C503F152653EA779515FB4A0D.jpg

*Caution, 3840kb image file + slow connection (for this kind of file). IMG code is removed to reduce other viewers' loading time. Instead, URL code is used. *Caution!

-Dean the Master


ah, I found the video in Youtube,finally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTDCEVtrmtc&eurl=

Thx for the effort!

-Dean the Master


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

debarge said:


> ]I promise I will never again complain about the Rockets not giving Yao the rock. Man his teammates suck at that?[/B]


okay you will be held to this statement my friend. I will defenitely cover your share of complaining for ya.

:biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

.. how is that a charge.. his feet were barely set .. if u look closely he hopped like a secs be4 the charge to get in his way.. thats more like blocking foul.... refs were haters..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao should just bring the ball over the back court everytime!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Kisstherim said:


> ah, I found the video in Youtube,finally
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTDCEVtrmtc&eurl=


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTDCEVtrmtc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTDCEVtrmtc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

See it without going to Youtube.

Nice find KTR!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao should just bring the ball over the back court everytime!


100% right i mean i watched the game and thought the same thing, our guards were like afarid to do anything Yao didn't get a lot of touchs China is horriable the only bright side was seeing Yi play man sign me up for his fan club


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it was a good call, actually. 

By the way, DtM, how do you do that..I mean, how do you link the videos directly from Youtube?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> I think it was a good call, actually.
> 
> By the way, DtM, how do you do that..I mean, how do you link the videos directly from Youtube?


There are boxes on the top right hand side of youtube pages. The one labelled embed does the trick.


----------

